# Sparky's walking time



## Youletheias (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello, 

Sparky is 3 months old. Today is the third day he gets to go out. I noticed that once on grass, Sparky walks, runs with no problem. However, once we get out of the grass, he sits down and starts shaking. He wouldn't make a step! 

How can I overcome this issue?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Aw, sounds like the little baby is scared. He is very young and the whole world is new. What type of surface are you on when he sits down? Concrete? Gravel? It is probably just something new to him and it may feel uncomfortable on his little paws. As he gets older and accustomed to it, I expect he'll stop doing that.

Since he is so young and hasn't had all his series of puppy shots yet, you need to be sure to not let him down on the ground where any other dog may have been. Parvo is highly contagious and deadly to puppies, particularly toy breed puppies.


----------



## Youletheias (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for your reply  

Sparky's vet said that he has all his shots for now and the next one is supposed to be done when he reaches one year... So, I'm guessing he's safe.

The surface is concrete. I've only been taking him out for the past three days. I hold him and let him on the foor once we reach the grass. Do you think it's a good approach? I try to let him walk, but he just wouldn't move, so I hold him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does sound like he is afraid. I would try coaxing him with a treat and praise him when he walks on the concrete. Good luck!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Use treats and praise walk backwarrds a couple steps let him get the treat, walk back a couple steps let him get the treat. Remember taking things slow go at his pace. I use boiled chicken since my pup turns up his nose at most treats


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He is not safe with his vaccinations and honestly, I would not go back to a vet who told you he was. He needs the last one at around 16 weeks. 

He is a baby still, very very young so don't expect miracles! some dogs just do not like walking in the grass so just give it time. Make it fun for him!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, he seems too young to have finished all his shots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe you should introduce him to the concrete surface before the grass, it might seem more stable & he would just be scared of the change in surfaces. over time they'll get more used to it so like others mentioned above, try treats. & how many vaccination series have you had? Micky is almost 4 months and i still don't take him out, i probably wont until he's about 5 months since he hasn't finished his series. it should be 3 series of: 5 in 1, Bordetella & corona(only twice) spread out every 4 weeks. also since maltese are so tiny my vet recommend that we wait 2 weeks after his last series to give him the rabies. for other dogs they do it at the same time but for maltese it'll be too much. Try looking over you're vaccination records and make sure your vet covered everything! we certainly would not want sparky to get sick!


----------



## Youletheias (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. I will get a second opinion from another vet! According to all the series you mentioned, Sparky did not get all **** shots! I am very protective of him and do not want him to get sick.

Sparky is picky when it comes to treats, especially if he's scared. Once he's scared he doesn't want anything but to be be hold until we reach the grass (or we go back home). I will vary the treats and take it one steps at a time as you mentioned


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I would do your research and learn about vaccinations. While not having enough of the right ones as a puppy is not good, it's also not good to over vaccinate and give too many which some vets do. I would look online and see Dr. Dodds vaccine schedule recommendations and read the book scared poopless. You can search for that as well, there is a webpage to get info. I think it's very important to know the information so people can make informed decisions.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Youletheias said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I will get a second opinion from another vet! According to all the series you mentioned, Sparky did not get all **** shots! I am very protective of him and do not want him to get sick.
> 
> Sparky is picky when it comes to treats, especially if he's scared. Once he's scared he doesn't want anything but to be be hold until we reach the grass (or we go back home). I will vary the treats and take it one steps at a time as you mentioned


Good LUCK to your Sparky. My Sparkle just left this world, and we sometimes called her "Sparky", and like your Sparky she was skittish at first, though in fact she never would walk on a leash. NO, she wanted Mummy to carry her and I did. I just did. Enjoy him! Lifetime of love to you both.:drinkup:


----------

